# wood paneling dilemma



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Recently we had a couple discussions about paneling- weed thru the BS in this one to the pics I have of what I did and see if the BF likes the idea- 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/painting-paneling-primer-paint-144765/


----------



## attrotter (Jul 7, 2012)

*not quite...*

he wants to keep it how it is and not paint it or anything, I just wonder if there is anything we can do decoratively that might help get rid of some of it. or so its not OVERLY paneling... lol


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

attrotter said:


> he wants to keep it how it is and not paint it or anything, I just wonder if there is anything we can do decoratively that might help get rid of some of it. or so its not OVERLY paneling... lol


Loud pink flannel prints sewn into pajamas with feet in them have been known to distract from the fact there is an elephant in the room wearing them. 

How about investing in some real art (or large posters if better suited to your budget) to go on the walls and some track lighting to highlight the art. This will pull attention from the wall to a forward focal point. Complimentary colors (those directly across the color wheel) tend to cancel each other out. You might want to think about painting the trim something other than stark white to reduce the contrast a bit. 

Sounds like you may have to learn to live with the panels. I don't sense this is a battle you want to fight out? Maybe if you wash them down you might like them better?

I have painted panels in similar fashion to what Brushjockey has and maybe when your boyfriend sees the approach, he will be more excited about painting.

By the way, I assume we are talking rather generic masonite/luan veneer type paneling popular in the 60s? If it is real wood paneling and you decide it has to go, I would pull it off carefully (praying ahead of time it is not glued on) and sell it.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to interior decorating forum.


----------

